

Ask HN: Are we too much focussed on Big Players? - tikna

This community is awesome. Firstly, because of so many great hackers, and secondly that it truly shows the actual Power of Web. I mean such a great deal of fun stuff (and useful) come out with the hobby based projects. So much knowledge is out there when people write not for optimizing and monetizing the site. (seriously, do you still read full article on techcrunch or skip just after reading the headline and clicking on the mentioned site link)<p>And here's my question. Are we too focussed on Big companies. Almost 75% of buzz we hear is either about MS, Google, FB or Apple either suing each other or adding an extra text button somewhere on their homepage which a tech reporter noticed. And maybe something about a startup raising $41 million in funding. Does it even matter? And isn't the web meant to be the way rest 25% portion? Which is right now dying out. just want to hear your opinion or is it that I am the only person who is giving a thought to this.
======
mgkimsal
I tend to agree, and have been thinking this for some time. I thought for a
while it was my own 'sour grapes' thinking, and maybe it's just everyone's
'sour grapes' thinking too. But... from a content standpoint, it's easier to
write about a few big players, because everyone has an opinion on them, and it
brings in eyeballs/adrevenue to a publisher. That's a bit reason it's done, I
think (cynical, I know). To a lesser extent, some of the things these players
do _do_ affect many of us, but I don't think they really affect us as much as
we're led to believe they'll affect us (usually), and whether they do or not,
reading about the latest Apple vs MS patent fight isn't going to impact my
life in any meaningful way.

------
revorad
Yes, we totally are. But meta posts about that just add to the noise.

What are you building? Let's talk about that.

